# Simple Ways to Show Your Spouse Some Appreciation



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It is the simple acts that mean the most to us. Holding a door open for a stranger, making conversation with the barista at your favorite coffee shop, or even simply exchanging smiles can brighten your day. 

If you do these things for the people you don’t know, how much more should you be doing for the people you love? Your spouse is your partner in all things and they deserve to know how much they mean to you. Keep reading to learn some simple ways to show your spouse some appreciation. 

*Understanding the Five Love Languages*

When it comes to showing your spouse some love, saying the words, “I love you” seems pretty obvious. What you may not realize is that there are actually numerous ways in which different people give and receive love. If you’ve never heard of the five languages of love, here’s an overview: 



Words of Affirmation – Using your words to build the other person up and to express love and appreciation. 

Acts of Service – Doing something for your spouse that you know will make them happy or help them out. 

Gifts – Actually giving your spouse a gift. 

Quality Time – Spending time with your spouse, giving them your undivided attention. 

Physical Touch – Giving your spouse physical expressions of love such as hugs, holding hands, kisses, and sexual intercourse.

In most relationships, you and your spouse will exhibit all of these love languages at one time or another. If you really want to show your spouse how much you care, however, you need to identify the love language that speaks to them most. If you’ve been together for a while, you may already know which love language that is. If not, it never hurts to ask! 

Once you’ve identified your partner’s primary love language, start thinking of ideas to use that knowledge to show your spouse you care. For example, if your spouse receives love through acts of service you might plan and cook a special dinner or do the dishes without being asked. 

*Tips for Showing Your Spouse Some Love*

Now that you have a better understanding of the ways in which you can (and should) show your spouse a little love, here are some simple things you can try: 



Send your spouse a special delivery of flowers, candy, or an edible arrangement – just because. 

Plan a special date or outing for you and your spouse to enjoy together – try to pick something your spouse has been wanting to do. 

Write your spouse a letter to tell them what you appreciate most about them or to thank them for something nice they did. 

Do some extra chores around the house without being asked (and don’t ask for thanks!). 

Greet your spouse with a warm hug and a kiss when they get home from work. 

Leave a simple love note somewhere your spouse will find it – in their briefcase or on the bathroom mirror. 

Plan a day for your spouse to spend with a friend they haven’t seen in a while. 

Make your spouse their favorite breakfast then bring it to them in bed – even bringing a cup of hot coffee on a cold morning works.

You know how much you love and appreciate your spouse, but sometimes we all need a little reminder. By putting some of these simple tips into action you can show your spouse just how much you care.

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

